# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 13 ... (Diamonds)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت !* *
*
*نفر سیزدهم ...

**HANA199665**

**


دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید




هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :



مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون عمه م ! 
*

----------


## eskalis

*



هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
فیزیوتراپی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
خودشو میگیره،ن !
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
گاهی اوقات ،کلا رژه میره رو که به جا باشه.
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
فکر کنم خانم ایتک (تلنت قدیم)
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
فرهنگ
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
همه جذب میشن، فکر کنم خوشمله 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با دخملا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
ماست (چون هرکی زیاد خودشو بگیره ماست میشه):yahoo (4):
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوسک میترسه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
بـــــــماند
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
درجه میخواد چیکار سرش سلامت
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بد: --
ویژگی خوب هم : اینکه به کسی کار نداره
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
ی جورایی اسمشه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
براش دعا هدیه میدم: که ایشالله موفق بشه
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ارزو میکنم اون چیزی که الان توی ذهنشه بهش برسه
18.ی نصیحت :

من کی باشم نصیحت کنم..بدم میاد از نصیحت

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون عمه م ! 
*
والا 5 مین طول کشید  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Wild Rose

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مسلما دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ عروسکاش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟  10 نفر...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) عروسک فروش

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوکس ازش میترسه*:yahoo (4):*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ دختر عموم..چون اسمشون مثل هم دیگه است

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (112): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اوهوم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ عروسک نمیده بهم...خسیسه..این ویژگیش رو دوست ندارم* :Yahoo (111): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : اون باید بهم عروسکاش رو هدیه بده* :Yahoo (50): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : سال خوب و خوشی داشته باشی...* :Yahoo (8): *

18.ی نصیحت : علوسکات رو به من بده* :Yahoo (15): 

ببخشید دیگه هول هولکی نوشتم... وقت نداشتم...فقط به خاطره گل رویت عزیزم..

----------


## yaghma

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دکتر دارو ساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اوهوم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلا , ساکت و اروم مثل خودم* :yahoo (4):*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ مثل همه دخترا , حتما رو عروسکاش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ اگه دختر باشن همشون , اگه پسر باشه هیشکی (شوخی)

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فک کنم با همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* :yahoo (4):*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ بی تفاوت , از کنار هم میگذرن*  :Yahoo (111): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ حنا , دختری در مزرعه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (398): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ از سرش هم زیاده*:yahoo (4):*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویزگی بد نداره / خیلی مودب و متینه*  :Yahoo (5): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ فعاله, اکثرا هم مثل این نینجاها , یواشکی میاد*:yahoo (4):*

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (694): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :ارزوی موفقیت در تمامی مراحل زندگی , و قبولی در رشته دلخواهش

18.ی نصیحت :از نصیحت کردن ادما خوشم نمیاد 


*

----------


## Afsane-IN

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ خودش نوشته داروساز دیگه*:yahoo (4):*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نکرده

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟نمیدونم والا*:yahoo (4): حتما دیگه*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم*:yahoo (4):*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟*:yahoo (4):*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)حنا دختری در مزرعه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ از سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ فرد خاصی مد نظرم نیس

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (640): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟آره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟نمیشناسمش*:yahoo (4):*

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (694): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :امیدوارم به هرچی میخوای برسی

18.ی نصیحت : به دنیا عشق بورز تا همه چیز برات زیبا تر شه* :Yahoo (90):

----------


## venus95

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پرستار

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟خیر

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ITak

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ دخترا جز ناخن ولباس روچیزدیگه اییم حساسن؟
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟11

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این ازسوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :6: *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟خونگرمه واین خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :22: *

17. ی ارزو واسش :رسیدن به ارزوهاش

18.ی نصیحت : هیچ وقت مغرورنشی
*

----------


## Sky98

*خودت خواستیا
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟خانه دار:yahoo (4):

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟زیاده کدوم رو بگم؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اخه نه طفلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟زیاااااااااااااااااااااا  اد

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟خودشو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟هیچکی

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی):yahoo (4):

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ب هم دست میدم کاری بهم ندارن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟حنا دختری در مزرعه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟از سرشم زیاده

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بچه خنثاست نه ویژگی خوب داره نه بد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟نظر ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :رسیدن به ارزوهاش

18.ی نصیحت :ندارم



*

----------


## fateme.tehran

.......1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟جیگر فروش.......2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟یادم نیست.......3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟عالی تر از عالی.......4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اصلا.........5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟همه رو به یه اندازه دوست داشته باشه واسه خودش بهتره.......6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟روی حنا دختری در مزرعه.......7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ندیدمش از نزدیک.......8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟شرمنده واقعا توجه نکرده بودم.......9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)حنا دختری در انجمن.......10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوال بعدی.......11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد آنشرلی با موهای قرمز.......12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ صفحه پیشرفته هه واسم نمیاد.خخخخ.......13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بیشتر.......14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟رفتاراش خوبه.......15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالی تر از عالی.......16. یه هدیه بهش بده :پیشاپیش عیدت مبارک.......17. ی ارزو واسش :خوشبختی و وفاداری به همسر آینده.......18.ی نصیحت :همه چیزتو فعلا درس کن...

----------


## Lawyer

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**آبیاریه گیاهان دریایی* :3:  :14: *
**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**به من تیکه انداخته* :3:  :26: *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**نرمای بید*:troll (14):*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**اون اوایل خعلی* :3: * الان نه* :Y (699): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**ایتک* :3:  :16: *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**شوهر* :3:  :35: *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**مونده دیگه...* :25: *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**دخملا* :3:  :33:  :2: *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**هانا* :12: *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**کافیه سوسکه صورتی باشه* :3: :troll (4):*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**خودش* :3:  :18: *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*:troll (25)::troll (17):*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**اره* :Y (626): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**اینکه از من بدش میومد* :3: * واینکه از من خوشش میاد* :25: :troll (10):*

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**بدک نی* :10: *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :3:  :38: *

17. ی ارزو واسش :**شوهر خوبی گیرش بیاد* :3: *

18.ی نصیحت :**زود قضاوت نکن* :Y (720):  :3: 


*کرمم گرفته از این شکلک استفاده کنم:* :3:  :3:  :3:

----------


## SonaMi

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ شاعر پارسی گوی


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم چیزی 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ کمی تا قسمتی ابری

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه خوبه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟فک کنم رشتش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟16 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ عروسکی  :Yahoo (50): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ نمیترسن !

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یه شعر بود کوچولو بودیم میخوندن واسمون ، عروسک قشنگ من قرمز پوشیده ، مامان رفته بازار براش اینو خریده ، عروسک من چشماتو وا کن ، وقتی که شب شد اونوقت لالا کن ... !
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (576): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ حق مسلمشه 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ آرومه ، بی آزار ، کم حاشیه .... ویژ بدی نداره 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش : سال مشتی داشتی باشی ...

18.ی نصیحت : بیشتر شاد و فانتزی باش ! :Yahoo (50): 

پ.ن : ببخشین دیر شد ! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## -Morteza-

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ داروسازی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم ازشون

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ شاید

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلا!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ از من میپرسی؟ 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ حنا حنا خانوم حنا(ابی خونده خووو)

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ عکس ندادن!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا عموما با دخترا راحت ترن!

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) هانیه معروف ب هانا پفکی* :Yahoo (77): *  (نمیدونم چرا یهو این ب ذهنم خورد)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این! ناسلامتی دختره ! منم ازش میترسم  چه** برسه ب سوسک*:yahoo (4):*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*  :Yahoo (35): *بعدی لطفا**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (704): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ یـــــــــــــِس

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ویژگی بدی ازش ندیدم- دختر خوبی با همه میجوشه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟اسم اکانتش*  :Yahoo (22):  *خو من چ جوری اینو هانا بخونم هرکی  باشه حنا میخونه* :Yahoo (100): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (467): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفقیت تو کنکور و خوشبختی برا خودش و خانوادش

18.ی نصیحت : به هر کسی دل نبند
*

----------


## Saeed735

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دکتر روانشناس  

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره خیلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟به هیچ وجه خیلیم مهربونه.من که ابجی هانا رو دوس دارم

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟اکثرا دخترای انجمن ولی بیشتر ایتک رو دوس داره بنظرم و منو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟حنا دختری در انجمن 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟30 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)...هانا دختری در رانجمن

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوکس

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟همون حنا دختری تو مزرعه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره حتی بیشتر باید میبود

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟یکمی دیر میبخشه این ویژگیش بده ولی تو هر حالتی خیلی مهربونه و بانمک

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟نظر خاصی ندارم ولی اواتارش پر معناس

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفق باشه و به ارزو هاش برسه همراه با خونواده ی عزیزش

18.ی نصیحت :زود ببخش

*

----------


## Mohammad.h

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ نویسنده یا روانشناس

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟فک نمیکنم کار ضایعی کنه!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بعله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اصلن

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ستاره

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟اووووم نمیدونم!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟17

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)عجق منه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟احتمالا از سوسک بدش بیاد!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودش و احتمالا شخصیت اصلی رمان هایی ک میخونه!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بعله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کلا ازش خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوفه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :خوشبخت شی عجیجم

18.ی نصیحت :بزرگتره! من بزرگترامو نصیحت نمیکنم!*

----------


## Wild Rose

اینم آپ میکردید... :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## _Rasul_

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دکتر دارو ساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ تاپیک انجمن از پشت عینک طنز رو میچرخونه 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلی 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نییدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ 29 دی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15-20 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) خواهر مهربان 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هیشکی 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟  ا وهوم 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بدم نمیاد از چیزی ولی خوش اخلاقه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ کاربر خیلی خوبیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشالله بتونه به رویاهاش برسه

18.ی نصیحت : در حد نصیحت نیستم*

----------


## Hellion

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک .. دارو ساز .. دندون پزشک .. کلن چیزای خوب خوب دیگه 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ شوکمو پر کن تا شوکتو پر کنم* :Yahoo (21): * .. جمله سنگینی بود که بم گفتی 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره ..

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ قبلنا بود الان نه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره  ؟ منو که دوست نداره 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ ر. امضاش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 20 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه مثله هم 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مادر پسر شجاع  

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟  این از سوسک تابلوبه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ ننه ی عثمان 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (620): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره کمشه حتی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ویژگی بد نداره ... خوش اخلاقه و با جنبه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟توپ 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 
**

17. ی ارزو واسش : همیشه شاد و سرحال باشی 

18.ی نصیحت : در حدش نیستم  
*

----------


## Lara27

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ خانوم معلم مهربون

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم تا حالا 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلییییییییییییی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ ابدا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 20 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرق نمیکنه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دوست خوب

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟  این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ ارررررررررره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ویژگی بدی ندیدم ازش و نداره.کلا گله

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالیییییییییی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :
*
آرزویم این است : نتراود اشک در چشم تو هرگز مگر از شوق زیاد نرود لبخند از عمق نگاهت هرگز و به اندازه هر روز تو عاشق باشی عاشق آنکه تو را می خواهد و به لبخند تو از خویش رها می گردد و تو را دوست بدارد به همان اندازه

امیدوارم همیشه خوشحال و خندون باشی و گل خنده روی لبات باشه

* 
18.ی نصیحت : 
در جایگاه نصیحت نیستم


همیشه به یادتم عزیزم


*

----------


## Majesty

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* :Yahoo (77): امیدوارم...پزشک یا داروساز :Yahoo (1): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟*  :Yahoo (21):  هیچی دیگه...تو از پشت عینک طنز کارای ضایع زیاد میکنه  :Yahoo (4):  یه نمونه ی خیلی ساده و معمولی میگم!!قرار بود صلح کنیم...حواسم نبود یه عکس گروهی گذاشتم هانارو اون وسط یاد کردم  :Yahoo (19):  اینم دمش گرم...نامردی نکرد...2 صفحه تاپیک رو بر ضد من برد جلو :troll (21):اولاش هم خیلی عکس تکراری میذاشت.*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* :Yahoo (1): اوهوم*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* :Yahoo (10): اولاش آره!!!!اولین بار خودش تو از پشت عینک طنز منو کوبید...وقتی من اومدم شوخی کنم یکم زیادی تند رفتم و ناراحت شد...ولی خب بعدش دیگه نه...رو اعصاب هم نیست کلا  :Yahoo (1): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* :Yahoo (35): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* :Yahoo (22): این حساسیتش رو خوب میشه تو از پشت عینک طنز مورد تهاجم قرار داد  :Yahoo (4):  
*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* :Yahoo (117): هر 20 نفر  :Yahoo (3): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* :Yahoo (10): دخترا  :Yahoo (3): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* :Yahoo (21): از اونجایی که به قول خودش صبح تا شب مثل شاطر پست میذاره!!!!عکس پایین لقب ایشون  :Yahoo (4): 
*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (56): باید امتحانش کنم :Yahoo (35): 


 :Yahoo (76): خب همونجوری که حدس میزدم این از سوسک!!!!!*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* :Yahoo (2): یاد یکی از اقوام  :Yahoo (21):  خصوصیات اخلاقی اون فرد مورد نظر بماند  :Yahoo (4): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (514): خخخ*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* :Yahoo (99):  آره حقشه!!! :Yahoo (10): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* :Yahoo (75): بد:زود از کوره در میره... :Yahoo (1): خوب:خیلی مهربونه :Yahoo (3): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* :Yahoo (3): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Yahoo (31):  بسشه دیگه...یه بار بهش تقدیم کرده بودم....یه بار دیگه هم میکنم...بفرما...اینم به خاطر علاقه ای که بهش داری :Yahoo (11): 
*

17. ی ارزو واسش :* :Yahoo (105): امیدوارم به هدفش برسه...هیچوقت هم نا امید نشه*

18.ی نصیحت :* :Yahoo (21): همینطوری به کمک به خلق الله ادامه بده آبجی:troll (4):...آورین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## milad1997

* 
سلام هانا خانوم گل 

اول بابت تاخیر معذرت 

خب...


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

داروساز-جراح مغز از این دکترایی که مغز طرفو درمیارن انگار نه انگار

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

نمیدونم کدومو بگم 


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بهلـــهـــ


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟



نـــــــــــــــــــهههه اصــــــــلا




5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

خب از دخترا اگه بخوام بگم
رز رو دوست داره



6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

آهان سوال به جایی بود
حساسیتش روی شاخ بازی طرف مقابله
یعنی کسی شاخ بشه همچین میشکونه شاخشو که ..




7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟


بستگی داره 20 نفر دختر باشن یا پسر



8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟


هر 2


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

عبارت داخل پرانتز دستای منو بسته 

ولی لقب که...

نمیدونم

The Godfather



10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

خـــــــــدا خیرت بده
سوسک چیه؟؟

تو بگو دایناسور
این خانوم چیزی به نام ترس تو وجودش نیست



11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

اگه بخواد تلافی کنه و بزنه آدمو نابود  کنه

یاد آرشام میفتم 
ولی این از آرشام دل رحمتره

* :Yahoo (112): 

*
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (82):  :Yahoo (94): 
*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟


حق مارم خورده باو 




14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

ویژگی بد؟؟
* :Y (738): *

از اینا خوشم میاد:

مهربونی   
دل رحمی |||||

ولی جدی از سنگینی و متانتش خوشم میاد

خیلی از دخترای اینجا باید رفتارو ازش یاد بگیرن 



15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

خوبه..


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

هدیه که دادم ولی اینم میدم
وقتی منو میبنی این آهنگو بذار

پرونده - حمید عسکری

(وقتی که داشت تموم میکرد جون منو قسم میخورد خخخ  )
* :Yahoo (94): *




17. ی ارزو واسش :

امیدوارم خودت آرزوی دیگران باشی
به خواسته هات برسی
همیشه شاد باشی



موفق باشی 
*
 :22:

----------


## _Zari_

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ اشپزحرفه ای  بخاطر اون بحث اشپزی اینو گفتم

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ع نکرده فقط حرصکار ضایع نکرده فقط بلده حرص دربیاره

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  نچ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟منو دیگه 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ خانواده اش + دستپختش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) هانا اشپز ماهر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هر دو تا از هم میترسن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه  یاد فرد خاصی نمیندازه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (436): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاداز اینکه خیلی مهربوه خوشم میاد تو چت باکس همیشه خدا مخفیه بدم میاد [ الان میگه ب تو چ ]

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه خوشگل و دخترونه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Y (697): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : ان شاالله ب بهترینا برسه

18.ی نصیحت : ​کم اتیش بسوزون*

----------


## laleh74

*بـــــــه بـــــه ببین کی اومده...دلی جـــون
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ ریزعلی خواجوی معلم فداکار****

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ همه کاراش ضایس دیگه (تا حالا ندیدم)

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره.همین که من دوستش شدم ینی خیلی موفقه(یاد این ضرب المثل افتادم"دیوانه چو دیوانه بیند خوشش آید" ) 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ زیاد میخنده گاهی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ فک کنم @Hanie76 ...اما شبا خوابه منو میبینه..خودش گفت )

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ پسرا زیاد باهاش شوخی کنن بدش میاد

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 18 ..مثلِ خودمه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دختــــــرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) خندوانه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ فک نکنم این بترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یکی از دوستام که باهاش قهرم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اگه منم تا چن روز دیگه حرفه ای شم آره 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ مغرور...خندون 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ قابل تحمله

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : من واسش 1 هدیه ام....خودم

17. ی ارزو واسش : دکتری بگیری تو رشتت بشی معلم دکتری

18.ی نصیحت : با دانش آموزا مثلِ آدم رفتار کن 

(بــــوس بـــــوس)*

----------


## Mersad95

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دبیریه یه مدرسه تاپ

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ما که ندیدیم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟روابط عمومیه بالایی داره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ یه سری از خانومای انجمنو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو روابطش و حریم شخصیش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ غلو نکنم ۱۵ نفری فک کنم بشن اون ۵ نفرم کلا تو باغ نیستن ضریب خطان اصلا

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)معلم مهربون

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟جفتشون فرار میکنن البته سوسکی باقی نمیمونه چون با یه چیزی شت میشه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟آبجی کوچیکم 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (83): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟مثل اکثر بچه های اینجا مهربون و عالی در ضمن ما از کسی بدی ندیدیم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟مگه ماله منه نظر بدم خدا نگهش داره

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :یه ۱۰۰تا صلوات براش میفرستم* :Yahoo (20): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفق  و همیشه شاد باشه

18.ی نصیحت :در حدی نیستم که کسیو نصیحت بکنم 



*

----------


## Hanie76

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ خانوم معلم مهربون و باحال

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم!!کار ضایع نمیکنه

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلی* :Yahoo (1): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه..خیلیم خوبه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ من؟!* :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (10):  نمیدونم*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟اینکه ب ی موضوعی ک دوس نداره گیر بدن!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟۱۹ نفر...اون ی نفرم... 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا..ولی کلا با همه جوره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) نصف من

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هردو گزینه صحیح میباشد خخخ..کم میترسه از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ی همکلاسی داشتم تو مدرسه ک خیلی دختر خوب و پایه ای بود..یاد اون میوفتم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :32: و  :18: *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله خیلی زحمت کشیده** من شاهد تلاشای شبانه روزیش بودم**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بدی نداره چون نصفمه ویژگی خوبشم اینه ک مهربون و خوبه البته برا هرکی نه!!

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظری ندارم* :Yahoo (21): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : قبلا بهش کادو دادم همین ک نصف منه هدیس* :Yahoo (76): *

17. ی ارزو واسش:  امیدوارم هرچی یا هرکی رو ک دوس داری بهش برسی

18.ی نصیحت :نبینم بچه های مدرسه رو اذیت کنیااا* :Yahoo (75):  (دروغ میگم تا میتونی جدی باش و بهشون رو نده :Yahoo (4): )*

*

----------


## niـhan



----------


## bahra

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دندان پزشکی
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمی دونم!!
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
نه ، اصلا کی با دخترا دوست میشه
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
 چون دختره آره
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
  روی سوسک ههه
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
 6 نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
 مسلما چون دختره با دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
 خانم دکی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 هر دوشون از هم می ترسن 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
 یاد سوسانو
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
:troll (17):
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
 نه ازین بیشتر حقشه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
 هز هیچیش بدم نمی یاد از همه چیزش خوشم میاد
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
 اکانتش کامله
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
 دکتر بشه و پول پارو کنه یک دوازدهمش رو هم به من بده اگه میده شما حساب بدم
18.ی نصیحت :
دمت ادامه بده....


مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون عمه م !

آره جون عمت پرنیا با اون آواتار خوشگلت
*

----------


## Nahal

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *معلم...* :Yahoo (21): 
* 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* *اطلاعی ندارم...**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* *بله...**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* *رو اعصاب من که نیست بقیه رو نمیدونم...
**
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* *اطلاعی ندارم...**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* *دقیق نمیدونم احتمالا اینکه طرف مقابل زود احساس صمیمیت نکنه...* :Yahoo (22): 
* 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* *برای نیم ساعت 5-6 نفر خوبه دیگه...**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *بیشتر دخترا*...
*
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) :* *تو برجک زن...* :Yahoo (94): 
* 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟** احتمالا دلارام سوسکه رو ضایع میکنه سوسکه هم دمشو میذاره رو کولش و الفرار...* :Yahoo (21): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* *یکی از همکلاسیام...بعضی از اخلاقاش هم شبیه خودمه...* :Yahoo (1): 
* 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*   :Y (611): 
* 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* *بله...**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟** دختر باحالیه ازش خوشم می یاد...*
*
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* *نظری ندارم...**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *خودم عاشق ساعتم برای تو هم ساعت گرفتم هر کدومو پسندیدی مال تو باقیش مال خودم...* :Yahoo (94): 

  



  


* 17. ی ارزو واسش :** ایشالا به خواسته هاش برسه و از خودش و زندگیش راضی باشه...* :Yahoo (11): 
* 
18.ی نصیحت :** اهل نصیحت نیستم...**

*

----------


## Bano.m

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟یه خانوم معلم باحال* :Yahoo (76): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ یادم نمیاد


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ دروغ چرا...قبلا اره...اما الان اصلاااااا وابدااااا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نیدونم* :Yahoo (117): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم...مثل همه دخترا حتما رو ادب واحترام شخص مقالبش حساسه* :Yahoo (94): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟18 نفر...اون دونفرم بعد مدتی که بشناسنش دیه...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟قبلا فک میکردم همه...تازگیا فهمیدم بادخترا بیشتر جوره...

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟معلومه دیه...سوسک ازین

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودش...(گاهی ام یاد شخصیتای رمانی می افتم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی...

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بد:غرورش(معتقدم غرورو فقط جلو پسرای بی جنبه باید حفظ کرد...بقیه نه)
ویژگی خوب زیاد داره...* :Yahoo (94): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :امتیاز میدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :
**تا وقتی زنده ان غم از دست دادن عزیزانتو نبینی و همیشه شاد باشی ودر اخر هر ارزویی داری بهش برسی....**
18.ی نصیحت :
*

----------


## kouchoulou

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* مدیر دبستان دخترونه :Yahoo (4): 


*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* حال ندارم تعریف کنم،شما بخندیدن!! :14: 


*3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* بله


*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* آره خیلی..................................پ.ن: دروغ گفتم :Yahoo (4): نه...


*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* منو


*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* تتلو و آهنگاش :Yahoo (4): 


*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* 0.5 نفر ...........................پ.ن: دروغ گفتم33تا :Yahoo (4): 


*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* با همه دوستاش


*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* تتلیتی :Yahoo (4):  چون عاشق تتلو است :Yahoo (4): 


*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* سوسک از این میترسه!!


*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* یاد دلارام!


*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (658): 


*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* بله


*14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟* از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (1): 


*15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* خوبه


*16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* یه لیوان چای...

*17. ی ارزو واسش :* شاد باشی همیشه...!


*18.ی نصیحت :* ندارم

----------


## Mr. ARAD

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟   استاد رقص ... 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  کار ضایع مال ضایعاته ... ای حرفا در کلاس این دختر نیست ...  

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟  آره ... 

 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نُـــ 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  از سایت نمیدونم .... همینو میدونم یه مخاطب خاص داره که خیلی خاطرشو میخاد .... 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟  حساسیت الکی به حرف یه سری آدمای الکی .. 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟   9

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟   حس و حالش خیلی خانومیه ... با این حال هم با دخترا هم پسرا .... 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)   رزالین (یعنی زیبا مثل گل رز) 

10.به نظرت آرامش کدومو بیشتر دوس داره !(آهو در رفته از دست یه ببر، نوزاد بعد از تولد، سر روی شونه های .....، خواب سنگین بعد سفر) ::   سر رو شونه ها ..... 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟   سحر افتاده .... 


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ همون حساسیت بی مورد به بعضی حرفا ..... ارزش دوستی و دوس داشتنو خوب میفهمه (همینو ازش خوشم میاد)

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ صورتی و دخترونه .... (بیشتر از اینو متوجه نمیشم)

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش : 
صرف یه غذای خوشمزه با اونی که خیلی دوسش داری، در این ویو ...


18.ی نصیحت : در زندگیت همیشه طالب بهترین باش ....*

----------


## N3DA

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ خانوم معلم ^_^

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ در جریان نیستم  

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ خیر

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ لاله و  مهناز و بیتا و 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی اکیپ دوستاش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ بیشتر دخترا و معدودی از پسرا 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) پاستیل خرسی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نمیدونم فانتزی و دخترونه س یاد این چیزا میفتم: ^_^





12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بد: جانب داری // خوب: + نگر 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ شاید از اولین دخترای فرومه که باهاش آشنا شدم،خوووب!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



17. ی ارزو واسش :عروس شی،منم دعوت کنی ^_^

18.ی نصیحت : همیشه در زندگی خودت رو تو الویت قرار بده و حقیقت رو در هر شرایطی بپذیر هر چند دوس نداشته باشی*

----------


## Milad.Bt

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟** استاد همه چی دون* :Yahoo (112): 
*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* *نیدونم-__-**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* *بلی بلی* :Yahoo (100): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ خیلی کم* :Yahoo (4): *
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟** لاله و اوشون و من* :Yahoo (4): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* :Yahoo (35): 
*
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* *18**
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**دخترا*
*
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) :* *گوگولی* :Yahoo (76): 
*
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟** -___-**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* *شنل**قرمزی* :Yahoo (4): 
*
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (4): 
*
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* *زیادتر بشه**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟** کلا خوشمان می آید* :Yahoo (100): *
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوفه بهش میاد* :Yahoo (56): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* 


*17. ی ارزو واسش : ب همه آرزوهای دوستــ داشتنیش دست پیدا کنه* :Yahoo (90): 
*
18.ی نصیحت : خودش همه چیزو میدونه* :Yahoo (15): 
 :Yahoo (111): I love u

----------


## laleh74



----------


## Dr fatima97

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ * معلمِ خاص و مهربون*

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* هیــــــــــــچ :Yahoo (22): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* کاملا*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* نه اصلاااااا*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* laleh74 , mhnz*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* نمیدونــــــم*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* 19*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* با دختــــرا*

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* genre (مهربون به زبان فرانسه :Yahoo (4): )

*  10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* فقط و فقط خودش چون شخصیت تکی داره*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* بله ^_^*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* مهربون و فوق العاده با شخصیته* 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟*خوبه*

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**Pariz Parastooei**_**Douset Daaram*

یکبار خواب دیدن تو به تمام عمر می ارزد،پس نگو 

 نگو که رویای دور از دسترس خوش نیست
 قبول ندارم گرچه جسم به ظاهر 
خسته است ولی دل دریاییست   
 تاب و توانش بیش از این هاست
 دوستت دارم و تاوان آن هرچه باشد،باشد!
 دوست خواهم داشت بیشتر از دیروز  
 باکی ندارم از هیچکس و هرکس که تو را دارم عزیز!
*

17. ی ارزو واسش :* رسیدن به خواسته های بزرگ و بزرگتر و موفقیت ♥ :Y (477):

----------


## niـhan

Up beje :Yahoo (9):  :34: :troll (25):

----------


## Qazale

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

معلم=)

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

 :Yahoo (117): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بلی، منو یافته :Yahoo (65):  البته من اونو یافتم اول

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نم:/ من کلا اعصاب ندارم ک کسی بخواد رو اعصابم بره :Yahoo (76): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

شاید لاله

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

صورتی :Yahoo (94): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

شاید بیشتر از 5 تا نشن، ولی همون 5تا عاشقش میشن

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

فرقی نداره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

نم

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

نم... از سوسک میترسی؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

یاد خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

 :Yahoo (117): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

بعضی وقتا حس میکنم ناراحت شده ازم و عذرخواهی میکنم، انکار میکنه؛ شایدم واقعا ناراحت نشه ولی خب بنظرم آدم حساسیه و غرورش نمیذاره حرف دلشو بگه: ) ازین غرورش زیاد خوشم نمیاد

از راحت بودن و مهربونی و صاف و ساده بودنش خوشم میاد... حالا صاف و ساده بودن که خیلی به آدم آسیب میزنه :Yahoo (1):  ولی بازم بهتر از گرگ بودنه=)

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

 :Yahoo (21): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

هرکجا هستی باش،

آسمانت آبی

و دلت از همه ی غصه ی دنیا خالی :Yahoo (1): 


17. ی ارزو واسش :

راهشو پیدا کنه + خوشبخت بشه + یه آرزوی دیگه که خودش میدونه=)

18.ی نصیحت :

خودش نصیحتگر ماست: ))

----------


## eskalis

> *هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
> *
> و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت !* *
> *
> *نفر سیزدهم ...
> 
> **HANA199665**
> 
> *فایل پیوست 24729*
> ...



👆👆👆👆👆👆

----------


## Hellish

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

معلـم

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

نـدیدم والا
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

حتمـا بوده
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نه گـوگولی و با مزس
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

قـطعا laleh74
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

فک کنم موهاشاخه داشتن با ندا درمورد شامپوی ضد ریزش مو حرف میزدن

پ.ن:فضول نیستما ولی داشتم واسه ندا پ.ب میذاشتم چشمم خورد

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

10
+

10


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

تعـادل از همه چی بهتره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

دلـی دختری در انجمن 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

اگه سوسک صورتی رنگ باشه میگیره خشک میکنه تو اتاقش نگه میداره

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

mhnz


یه سری گوگولی مگولی بازی هاشون مشابهه
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟



13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

صورتی بشه لطفا 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

لحـن حرف زدنشو دوص دارممموشه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

به قول مرحومه مغفوره مخروجه *نگـار* خیلی اکانتش جوگولی بوگولیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :





17. ی ارزو واسش :

به همـه آرزوهاش برسهـ

18.ی نصیحت :

مواظب خوجلیات باش
*

----------


## susba

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ باز از این سوالای سخت؟مدیر آموزشگاس.

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* ضایع نیست که حواسش جمعه :Yahoo (16): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟*اآره کاملا.*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ همه گاهی وقتا رو اعصاب می رن.ولی درمجموع خیلی بچه خوبیه.* *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ حمید

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟دوستاش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟9 تفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) آروم*
*  10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ از سوسک می ترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد یک درخت در دل کویر* *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟آره.مو سفید کرده تو این انجمن

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بامزه س خوبه.

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ اکانتش که عالیه سابقه دارم هست دیگه.

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :چون جزوه می نویسه لازمش می شه*



*

17. ی ارزو واسش : معدل الف شه حالشو ببره.*

----------


## hamid_MhD

*هانییییییییییم @Hana199665
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
خانم معلم خیلی مهربووون (زیاد مهربون نباش این دهه 90 ها رو بدی میخورنتااا خخخخ)

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم خداییش
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بعععله من داره ینی موفقیت بزررگ
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
خیییییییر اصلا
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
من من
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
حرف چرت و پرت بگی در موردش 
جوش میاره هااا ینی چییی
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
85نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
انلی می 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
واااای سوسک خخخخخ
میترسه زیاد 
ولی پوران نمیترسه .....
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
خیلی شبیه زنداشمه ینی اصن مو نمیزنه
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
یسسسسسسس
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
چیز بد ندیدم 
فقط به بقیه پسرا توجه نکن بیجعور
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
پرفکت
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
خودم
17. ی ارزو واسش :
خانوم معلم نمونه ایران و جهان شی
18.ی نصیحت :
با لاله نچرخ اون رفیق نا بابه*

----------


## Suicide

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
خانم معلممونه دیگه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نوشته بود ، لاله! من ازت حامله ام  ..

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
101 درصد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
لاله  (اینم پرسیدن داره عاخه)

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
لاله 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
13 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
فندق (نمیدونم چرا)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
دختر همسایمون

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه ... باید مدیر کل انجمن بشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بد 
نداره ...یا من نمیدونم ...

ویژگی خوب ... کلی داره ...
مهم ترینش از نظر من اینه ک همیشه شاد و پرانرژیه و مث من از چسناله متنفره 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
تو گروه ادمینت کردم 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
یه شوهر خوب گیرت بیاد 

18.ی نصیحت :
همیشه همینجوری شاد و پرانرژی باش


*

----------

